# Orangeville Ontario " james crozier " hutcheson bottle



## RCO (Sep 28, 2014)

came across this bottle this weekend at an antique store in that area . to be honest I don't know a lot about the bottle , Orangeville is a small city almost today 30,000 or more now but when this would of been used just a small town surrounded by a  farming area. the bottle book I have lists him as operating 1891-1898 so bottle likely from before 1900's . glad to have found it and its in pretty good condition as well .


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice, any makers mark?


----------



## RCO (Sep 28, 2014)

no doesn't have anything on the bottle


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2014)

Very cool!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 28, 2014)

If I'm seeing that right it's a huge plate or a multiple part mold. What say you?Either way the time frame fits.


----------



## deenodean (Sep 29, 2014)

That thing looks dead mint..love the elk, or is it a caribou? Nice find !!


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 29, 2014)

Excellent Hutch!!!


----------



## RCO (Sep 29, 2014)

deenodean said:
			
		

> That thing looks dead mint..love the elk, or is it a caribou? Nice find !!



its a white tailed deer I think , they are common animal in this area and I've seen other bottles from this area from that time  period with them on it


----------



## sandchip (Sep 29, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2014)

It looks like a 10 pointer, the most I've seen around here was 8 and that was years ago.


----------

